# Cusco, muéstrame el ombligo!!! ...XD



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

EXELENTE EL THREAD... AMIGOOOO

SOLO UN LUNAR LA ULTIMA FOTO ES ESPANTOSA NO PODIAS HABER BUSCADO PEOR ANGULO PERO VALEEEEEE ME GUSTA ME GUSTA ME GUSTA EL THREADDDD

MUY ORIGINAL


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x sus comentarios a todos, de las fotos que he visto de la ciudad, sin duda ... si algun dìa viajo al Cusco, le tomarìa fotos como loco a todo lo que este en mi camino... es que es de una belleza ùnica, esos muros incas imperiales tan sobrios, la exhuberancia del barroco en sus iglesias, esas tejas en una tarde soleada debe ser como ver una orgìa de colores càlidos ... 

Buehhh seguimos:

Ahora bajamos:




























La Plaza, su hermoza pileta y alrededores:




































































































:colgate:​


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó más la primera tanda de fotos, pero igual estas tomas son geniales.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Hermoso!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

muy buenas fotos, me encantan 
que buenas fotos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Lindo Cusco.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Cheverengue.


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Están muy pajas las fotos.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

Te amo Cusco!!! Aunque solo he ido una ves


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Lindas fotos!


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Andrés, genial el thread y súper bien escogidas las fotos, de muy buena calidad, le hacen justicia a lo bello que es el Cusco. Lo he visitado en dos ocasiones, pero lamentablemente nunca tuve el tiempo de caminar a mis anchas por sus calles; así que gracias por este paseo virtual.

¡Saludos! :cheers2:


----------



## dldzoids (Apr 2, 2007)

Definitivamente la recopilación de fotos que has hecho están muy buenas. Espero ver en vivo y en directo algún dia esa hermosa ciudad.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x sus comentarios, muchachos :colgate: , Akane :bash: ... como es posible que no hayas disfrutado el Cusco??? ... hno: ... lo que yo darìa por estar ahi y pasear a mis anchas, mal ... muy mal :lol: ... buehhh serà en el futuro 

Sigamos con el recorrido:









































































Celebraciones:



















Mas:
































































:colgate:​


----------



## WiLL_GN'R (Jun 6, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos. No sabia que el aeropuerto se encontraba practicamente en el medio de la ciudad, algo no tan comun para mi.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

q chvre cusquito!; jeje xD!
viniste en junioi jeje inti raymi y too eso!
las fotos estan de 1º calidad!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

ese aeropuerto es un peligro muy grande p'ara la ciudad.. no se q esperan las autoridades pa sacarlo.
todo lo q se podria hacer en ese extenso terreno..


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Los cusqueños tenemos que hacer una campaña pintando en los vehiculos, buses o con banderolas en los postes (como las del gas) frases como: "traslado del aeropuerto ya" o " no a la contaminación acustica, traslado del aeropuerto"...hay que organizarnos...protestas pacíficas por supuesto.

Hagamos bulla, por que al gobierno central el nuevo no le interesa.

Sabes que esperan 100%imperial... que un avión se estrelle en San Jeronimo.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

QUE CHVRE TA LA FOTO DEL SR DE LOS TEMBLORES,!!!!!!!!!!!
EL PATRON DEL CSC!!!!!!!!!!!!
REPLETA LA PROCESION!!!!


----------



## 100%imperial (Aug 20, 2008)

es q parece q nuestras autoridades esperan eso.. ojala nunk pase lo q dices.
hace tiempo lei q dijeron q ya iban a convocar a las empresas pa la licitacion y nada puro floro..

muy buenas fotos la belleza de cusco es unica..


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las últimas fotos están como para quitarse el sombrero.


----------



## Wild_Swan (Aug 7, 2008)

Excelentes fotos. Algunas imágenes están muy bien logradas.


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Que lindas fotos !! la ciudad bella como siempre  gracias por mostrarnos las fotos.


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Bello,y si tienen razon en lo del aeropuerto,con su traslado no solo se beneficia el Cusco y su gente,se beneficiaria todo el pais,pues tendriamos mas visitantes extranjeros,en la actualidad es francamente penoso que solo 2 millones vengan por año,teniendo tantas cosas que ofrecer en todo en pais,y el Cusco tiene que ser el punto de llegada precisamente para quienes quieren conocer Cusco.No solo se trata de difundir las bellezas de nuestra nación,tambien se trata de dotarla de infraestructura adecuada y facilidades para el visitante,y eso va para el gobierno.


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Espectaculares fotos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Seguimos explorando el ombligo ...XD

Hacia Narnia ...XD


















































































Masss ...



























































































:colgate:​


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

Que lindo ombligo, ya ire muy pronto a verlo!! Buenas fotos Inkandrew, Excelente thread!


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Que hermoso que es cusco


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Me encanta el aire de este thread*

Pero.... hay fotos que estan ya muy viejas i desdicen mucho lo que los cusqueños hemos hecho y el turismo a colaborado en hacer de nuestra ciudad pero esta bien Saludo la idea Saludo el sentir de este thread QOSQO LLAJTA ... QOSQO ombligo del mundo


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

me encantan tus fotos, muy leeeeeeeeendas de una ciudad muy bella , la mas bella del peru!!!!!!!!!!!!; wao csc!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

Bueno, opino que este hilo lo pasen a Nuestro Patrimonio, dada la buena recopilación de fotos que Inkandrew9 nos esta ofreciendo... lo merece este hilo.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

koko cusco said:


> Pero.... hay fotos que estan ya muy viejas i desdicen mucho lo que los cusqueños hemos hecho


Si vives en Cuzco deberías de abrir un thread. Me gustaría ver fotos actualizadas. 

Dónde es esto?


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Para ser sincera Cusco nunca llamó mucho mi atención del todo pero a raíz de ver varios threads y ESTE me he animado a conocerla en algun momento... Andrew tienes poder de convencimiento jajaja.


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

Claro con tan buenas fotos como no va a convencer, Cusco es la ciudad mas bella del peru!!, sin dudaz!!; jej xD!!!!!!!


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

100%imperial said:


> ese aeropuerto es un peligro muy grande p'ara la ciudad.. no se q esperan las autoridades pa sacarlo.
> todo lo q se podria hacer en ese extenso terreno..


eso es cierto puede ocurrir una desgracia y recien ahi ia se preocuparian xa cosntruir el nuevo aeropuierto!!!!; espero q nunk apse!!!!!!!
y que el nueov aeropuerto se construya iaaaa!!
xq el actual ocupa muxo sector de wanchaQ!!!!1


----------



## aquicusco (Nov 17, 2007)

Esa piedra de arriba es ya contemporánea porque la junta esta con cemento o algo asi,y si yo tambien quiero saber..donde esta?


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

Bravazas las fotos


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Iglesia de La Recoleta*

Hola mi amigo aqui con algunas fotitos tomadas hoy esta es mi contribucion con este thread felicitaciones










Aqui la Iglesia como si estuvieramos en 1950 un matrimonio popular










La portada










Y esperando a los novios este bello automovil de 1950






























Alla arriba de la iglesia en esa roca esta la cruz del señor de Ttetecaca










Recoleta desde Tetecaca










La iglesia









aqui en color

La torre de la iglesia




























Sigamos conociendo esta ciudad cuna de la cultura peruana y latinoamericana gracias...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Mostrando el PUPUTI ja ja*

Cusco mestizo Español e Inca





















La hermosa torre de la iglesia de Santo Domingo










En sus bases construida sobre el templo mas sagrado del imperio el qoricancha










Alguna vez estos muros estaban cubiertos de planchas de oro y en su interior existia un jardin de estatuas de oro de tamaño natural choclos y animales










por aqui asomando timida la luna llena


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

*Servido amigazo*

Vistas de dia

HOTLE LIBERTADOR









SANTO DOMINGO










CALLE












SANTO DOMINGO


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

Esta piedra me a traido pensamiento impuros :lol: :lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Waaao!!! Sinceramente me gustan mucho tus fotos, Koko cusco. Gracias x el aporte, la verdad staba esperando a que mi cuenta de photobucket se normalize pa seguir con el thread. Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## brian_cusco13 (Dec 8, 2007)

grax, x las fotos kokocusco!!!!!!!!; y tb inkandrew toas estan bien chvres!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Muy buenas las últimas fotos.


----------

